# aktiv-Subwoofer mit nur einem line in-Anschluss direkt an Soundkarte?



## Kridoff (16. Januar 2012)

kurze Frage:
Wie schließt man einen aktiv-Subwoofer mit nur einem line-in an den Sub/Center Ausgang einer Soundkarte?

Braucht man zwei Kabel (mono line in auf 2 chinch aufsplitten und dann ein normales 2 chinch auf klinke):
InLine Cinch-Y-Kabel, 1x Cinch St zu 2x Cinch Bu, 0,2m: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Cinch/Klinke Kabel 1,5m 2x Cinch St > 3,5mm Klinke: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

oder kann man sogar nur ein normales 2 chinch auf klinke Kabel nehmen  und nur einen der zwei chinch-Anschlüsse benutzen (auf einem müsste ja  der Sub, auf dem anderen der Center sein)?

Der Sub soll bei nem Freund von mir seine beiden Heco Victa 700  unterstützen, die über einen normalen Stereo-Verstärker angeschlossen  sind.

mfg Kridoff


----------



## Kridoff (16. Januar 2012)

kann keiner helfen?


----------



## Lee (16. Januar 2012)

> oder kann man sogar nur ein normales 2 chinch auf klinke Kabel nehmen   und nur einen der zwei chinch-Anschlüsse benutzen (auf einem müsste ja   der Sub, auf dem anderen der Center sein)?


Klingt am plausibelsten. Kenne mich jedoch mit den Subwoofer Ausgängen bei Soundkarten nicht aus. Am einfachsten wäre es es einfach auszuprobieren, sofern man die Kabel da hat.

Im übrigen ist es nicht gerne gesehen einen Thread nach so kurzer Zeit zu pushen...


----------



## optikboom (16. Januar 2012)

An einer Soundkarte ist, wie du schon sagst, an einem Anschluss der Subwoofer und der Center vorhanden.
Dies ist so, da es den Center nur einmal gibt, und den Subwoofer auch nur einmal (wenn du mehr hast, musst du ein y-Kabel nehmen).
Du hast schon recht, du musst ein einfaches 3,5 millimeter Klinke auf 2xChinch benutzen, und einen Anschluss in den Center-Eingang
vom Verstärker stecken, das gleiche machst du mit dem Subwoofer. In deinem Fall musst du nur den Anschluss nehmen, 
der den Subwoofer befeuern soll, sprich das zweite Kabel. Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Januar 2012)

Das ganze kann IMHO an sich nicht gehen, da es keinen "2.1"-Modus beim PC gibt. Es ist nicht vorgesehen, zwei Boxen + nen Sub nutzen. Die 2.1-Systeme für PCs sind ja formal gesehen in Wahrheit 2.0, denn der Bass wird erst im Boxenset vom "Rest" getrennt und nicht schon im PC.

wenn überhaupt, dann könnte man den PC in der Systemsteuerung auf Surround umstellen, aber wie man es dann schafft, dass der Sound nur bei Front und Sub rauskommt, kann ich echt nicht sagen... ^^  Vielleicht weiß das einer: gibt es einen Upmix in Treibermenüs oder Playersoftware für zB Musik, der nur auf den Sub "upmixt", aber center und Rear stumm lässt?


Ansonsten könnte man auch einen anderen Sub suchen, denn es gibt auch Subs, die einen Stereoeingang *und* -ausgang haben: da schließt man seine Soundquelle an, der Sub schnappt sich den Bass, und den Rest gibt er am Stereosausgang wieder raus, so dass man mit einem Cinch-Kabel einfach zum Verstärker weitergehen kann.


----------



## Kridoff (16. Januar 2012)

> Im übrigen ist es nicht gerne gesehen einen Thread nach so kurzer Zeit zu pushen...


Tut mir leid, ist mein erster eigener Thread.

Ok, dann müsste ein normales chinch auf klinke y-Kabel eigentlich genügen.

Falls jemand anderer Meinung ist, dann soll er es sagen.
Bin für alles offen.

Danke

Edit:
@ Herbboy
Wir haben auf ner Party schonmal 3 Boxenpaare an einem Stereo-Ausgang und den concept E200 Sub am Sub/Center Ausgang angeschlossen, und es hat funktioniert. Der Sub hatte aber zwei Line in Anschlüsse. Man kann ihn theoretisch auch an den Stereoausgang klemmen, aber ohne Grenzfrequenz-Regler (concept E200) ist das keine gute Idee.


----------



## Lee (16. Januar 2012)

@Herbboy

Macht nicht die Funktion Bassumleitung oder Flexbass(bei Xonar Karten) genau das? Nämlich bei Stereosignalen, die ja keinen eigenen Basskanal haben, sich die tiefen Frequenzen (oder wo man halt die Trennfrequenz setzt) abzugreifen und diese an den Subwoofer Ausgang zu leiten?


----------



## Herbboy (16. Januar 2012)

Kridoff schrieb:


> Edit:
> @ Herbboy
> Wir haben auf ner Party schonmal 3 Boxenpaare an einem Stereo-Ausgang und den concept E200 Sub am Sub/Center Ausgang angeschlossen, und es hat funktioniert. Der Sub hatte aber zwei Line in Anschlüsse. Man kann ihn theoretisch auch an den Stereoausgang klemmen, aber ohne Grenzfrequenz-Regler (concept E200) ist das keine gute Idee.


 Und wie hattet ihr ihr dann den PC eingestellt? Auf Surround? Dann geht das natürlich. ich weiß halt nur nicht, ob man es hinkriegen kann, dass der Sound halt NICHT auch auf die gar nicht vorhandenen Center + Rear verteilt wird und dann evlt. was fehlt.


Ansonsten - rein technischt: die Sub/Center-Buchse ist eine normale Stereobuchse, da sind also zwei getrennte Stromflüsse, halt "Sound links und rechts", bei Sub+Center isses eben statt links+rechts der sub+center  d.h. wenn Du dann ein Kabel nimmst 3,5mm-Stereostecker auf 2x Cinch, dann hast Du an einem der Cinch den linken und am anderen den rechten Kanal, bzw. in dem Falle halt an einem den Sound für Center und am anderen den für Sub, man muss dann halt mal ausprobieren, welcher der beiden es ist.

Aber alles wie gesagt nur, wenn man windows korrekt konfigurieren kann. Wenn es auf "Stereo" eingestellt ist, kommt NUR an der Buchse für "Front" was raus, und einen Modus 2.1 gibt es nicht (hab ich jedenfalls noch nie gesehen, kann aber bei Soundkarten, die sogar einen richtigen Sub-Anschluss haben, natürlich doch existieren).


@Lee: das kann sein, aber es gibt zugegebenermaßen ja so gut wie niemanden, der nen separaten Sub an seinen PC anschließen will - ist jedenfalls das erste mal in all meinen Jahren hier und bei pcgames.de, dass ich so was mitkriege   "Normalerweise" haben die Leute entweder 2.1-Boxen, die einfach an den normalen Stereoausgang kommen, oder direkt 5.1 oder aber halt nen AV-Receiver.


----------



## Kridoff (16. Januar 2012)

Tja, dann wird es wohl besser sein, beides an den Stereo Ausgang zu klemmen (per klinke y-kabel), sodass nicht am ende noch irgendetwas fehlt, was eigentlich von den rear boxen oder dem center wiedergegeben werden würde.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Januar 2012)

Das Problem dabei ist wiederum: der Subwoofer bekommt dann ALLES ab, d.h. der wird auch die hohen und mittleren Frequenzen (versuchen) darzustellen, und die Heco-Boxen wiederum werden AUCH den Bass trotzdem weiterhin darstellen - dass kann dann einen üblen Soundmatsch geben. Denn der Sub soll ja nur tiefe Frequenzen unterhalb der Trenfrequenz, die man bei 5.1 im Treibermenü bzw. an einem evlt. vorhandenen AV-Receiver einstellen kann, übernehmen. Die Boxen wiederum sollen an sich nur alles übernehmen, was über der Trennfrequenz ist.

Oder hat der Sub einen regler für die Trennfrequenz? Da bleibt dann trotzdem das Problem, dass die Heco-Boxen den Bass gleichzeitig auch noch zusäzlich mitübernehmen. Und da das ja große Standboxen sind, für die ein extra Sub an sich eh tendenziell Unfug ist, weil die selber schon rel. tief beim Bass kommen, ist das umso "schlimmer"


ps: wenn Du es per y-kabel am PC machen willst, könntest Du es ebensogut über den Kopfhörer- oder REC/TAPE Out des Verstärkers machen. Das hätte den Vorteil, dass man nicht NUR den PC nutzen kann als Soundquelle.


----------



## optikboom (16. Januar 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ...Da bleibt dann trotzdem das Problem, dass die Heco-Boxen den Bass gleichzeitig auch noch zusäzlich mitübernehmen. Und da das ja große Standboxen sind, für die ein extra Sub an sich eh tendenziell Unfug ist, weil die selber schon rel. tief beim Bass kommen, ist das umso "schlimmer"



Nehmen wir mal an, das die Lautsprecher nur bis 30 Hz gehen, aber der Sub bis 23 Hz, dann wird es schon etwas bringen. Der Bassfrequenzgang wird dadurch nach unten erweitert, und/oder man kann in dem Verstärker Menü einstellen (wenns ein Mehrkanal Verstärker ist), ob die Lautsprecher "big" oder "small" sind. Bei Big werden sie den Bass auch übernehmen, aber bei Small wird der Frequenzgang unterhalb von 80 Hz abgeschnitten (meine dass das so vorschrift ist).

Und wegen den 2 Subeingängen, wenn du den Sub-Chinch Anschluss noch mal aufspalten solltest (was bei einem Sub quatsch ist) dann werden zwei Signale in der Membran mechanisch addiert. Da es aber eh ein mono Signal ist ist es wie gesagt quatsch. Hast du aber vom Verstärker (wie bei Onkyo) aus schon zwei Sub-Ausgäng, dann macht es natürlich sinn.


----------



## Kridoff (16. Januar 2012)

Ja, der Sub wird einen Trennfrequenzregler haben, weswegen er auch nur das spielen wird, für was er ausgelegt ist. Und dass die Heco´s weiterhin auch im Bassbereich spielen sollen ist gewollt, um möglichst viel Basspegel erzeugen zu können (diese Kombi wird dann auch zum beschallen von Home-Party´s verwendet).
Wie klein das zimmer ist, in welchem dieser Sub stehen wird sag ich lieber nicht, denn ihr würdet eher erschrecken, und sagen, dass die 2 Standboxen reichen. Aber das tun sie bei derbem Hardstyle eben nicht und es wäre schön, wenn ein Sub ihnen unter die Arme greifen würde.
Wenn wir bei diesem Thema wären:
Ein Sub bis 300 Euro (nicht mehr) soll da rein. Es geht nicht darum, einem guten Heimkinosub zu finden, der filligran und genau spielt. Er muss nur Pegel bringen, einigermaßen tief spielen und den Preis nicht überschreiten (am besten 12 zoll Treiber und ne potente Endstufe).
kleine Auswahl:
- Klipsch Synergy Sub12 (jaja, 9 Euro zu teuer)
- Jbl ES250P (soll ein Problem mit der automatischen aus- und einschaltung haben)
- Magnat Quantum 530A (gerade der Favorit)

Hat jemand schon einen der drei gehört oder hat einen weiteren Vorschlag?

thx für die Vielzahl von Beiträgen


----------



## optikboom (16. Januar 2012)

kein problem.

Und wegen der Zimmergröße, bevor ich mein Vater umgezogen ist, habe immer jedes zweite WE gepennt, und dort stand auch ein 5.1 system drinn, und das in nem 13 qm Zimmer!

Und wegen den Sub mal eben gucken, habe ungefähr 40 Hefte von Stereo, Stereo Play und Audio hier.......


----------



## Herbboy (16. Januar 2012)

Man könnte auch den Stereoverstärker durch einen AV-Receiver ersetzen, dann wäre das Problem auch gegessen ^^


----------



## optikboom (16. Januar 2012)

So. werde mal gleich anfangen, die Hefte zu studieren, und es dir dann morgen verraten (wenn die Subs denn drinn stehn).
Aber noch eine Frage: Würden auch andere gehn? Oder nur die drei (bis 300 ich weiß)?


----------



## Herbboy (16. Januar 2012)

Klar gehen auch andere, ich würde dann am besten bei der Gelegenheit mal welche suchen, die wie schon am Anfang beschrieben nen Stereo Ein- UND Ausgang haben, dann kann man nämlich wie gesagt einfach vom PC in den Sub und vom Sub zum Verstärker. So wie es zB der hier es scheinbar hat: FOSTEX PM-SUBN 


Oder sogar einer, der hinten Lautsprecherbuchsen als Ein- und Ausgang hat, zB GLAUB ich, dass der so was hat: Elektrowelt24 - Onlineshop & Versand fr HiFi und Heimkino - Magnat Monitor Supreme Sub 301A *mokka oder schwarz* Magnat Monitor Supreme Sub 301A *mokka oder schwarz* 1447300   dann kann man den Verstärker an den Sub und die Boxen an den Sub anschließen - dabei muss man dann aber aufpassen mit der Leistung.


----------



## optikboom (16. Januar 2012)

Die meisten Subwoofer haben heutzutage sogenannte High-Level Eingänge. Aber der Fostex ist genial:
20 cm Langhub treiber UND 68 Watt Verstärker Modul!!Also bitte, bei 300 Euro sind 100 bis 120 watt angemessen.


----------



## Namaker (16. Januar 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Vielleicht weiß das einer: gibt es einen Upmix in Treibermenüs oder Playersoftware für zB Musik, der nur auf den Sub "upmixt", aber center und Rear stumm lässt?


 Im Media Player Classic, der dem K-Lite Codec Pack beiliegt, kann man während der Installation aus diversen Konfigurationen auswählen (z.B. Mono, 2.0, 2.1, 3.0, 3.1, 4.0 etc), in den Einstellungen lassen sich alle Kanäle auch manuell zuweisen.
Ich selbst benutze ein 2.1 mit zwei Verstärkern, wobei der für meinen Sub nur bei Filmen angesteuert wird, oder bei Partys.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Januar 2012)

DeinNachbar schrieb:


> Die meisten Subwoofer haben heutzutage sogenannte High-Level Eingänge. Aber der Fostex ist genial:
> 20 cm Langhub treiber UND 68 Watt Verstärker Modul!!Also bitte, bei 300 Euro sind 100 bis 120 watt angemessen.



lass dich bitte nicht von diesem Watt-Idiotismus anstecken...    zudem war der Fostex nur ein Beispiel für das, was ich meine mit "Stereo Ein- und Ausgänge" und kein Kauftipp.


----------



## optikboom (17. Januar 2012)

Ja klar, aber da ich mich auch schon eine weile mit selbstbau beschäftige, weiß man, das wenn man ein Chassis (vor allem das Langhubchassis) richtig ausnutzen möchte, auch ein paar Watt mehr braucht. Und Langhubchassis haben meist eh ein schlechteren Wirkungsgrad....


----------



## Herbboy (17. Januar 2012)

gut, aber trotzdem auf keinen Fall den Fehler machen, bei der Suche dann einen Sub zu nehmen, nur WEIL der "mehr Watt" hat  ich glaub nämlich nicht, dass man wirklich zB bei einem Sub mit 100W die 100W wirklich jemals nutzen wird, da der Sub schon bei viel weniger Leistungszufuhr zu "wummern" beginnen wird - und das klingt selbst für die Leute dann Mist, die meinen, dass ein dominanter Subbass extrem wichtig ist... dass Du natürlich bei mehr Watt mehr Potential für den Sub hast, ist völlig klar. 

Und allgemein: du sagst "Langhubchassis haben meist..." => es kann natürlich sein, dass so ein Sub dann trotzdem besser klingt als ein anderer ähnlich teurer Sub, den man sch rausgesucht hatte. Es gibt auch Subs (und natürlich auch Boxen) mit rein auf dem Papier der besten Technik, die aber besch#%& klingen  

und wie gesagt: der Fostex war auch nur ein Beispiel für "Ein- und Ausgänge"


----------



## optikboom (17. Januar 2012)

Ja klar, darf man sich nicht nur auf die Watt zahl einlassen. Aber nehmen wir an, wir bauen uns einen Sub, dessen Chassis 79 dB Empfindlichkeit bei einem Watt eingangsleistung ist (was sehr, sehr wenig ist), so müssen wir um den Pegel um drei dB zu heben, die doppelte Verstärkerleistung abrufen.
Also:
79 dB - 1 Watt
82 dB - 2 Watt
85 dB - 4 Watt
88 dB - 8 Watt
91 dB - 16 Watt
94 dB - 32 Watt
97 dB - 64 Watt
100 dB - 128 Watt

So, wenns jetzt danach geht ein eigenes Heimkino zu bauen, so wirds bei 100 dB schon kritisch, und wenn man bedenkt, das man für 103 dB (was wie gesagt im Heimkino nicht viel ist), ganze 256 Watt braucht, dann sollte es langsam Klick beim Benutzer machen. Darauf wollte ich eigentlich nur hinaus.

Edit.: Was die Subs angeht, so habe ich leider nur welche über 400-450 Euro gefunden, die in den Zeitschriften standen. Aber ich finde eigentlich, das der Klipsch sehr interessant ist (Klipsch fand ich immer schon interessant), aber wenn dus wirklich wissen willst, solltest du mal zu einem Hifistudio in deiner Nähe gehn, und dort fragen, ob du mal Probe höhren darfst.
Ich kenne manche Geschäfte, da darf man den auch wohl mal "ausleihen" um den zu Hause auszu probieren.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Januar 2012)

"bei 100dB *schon* kritisch" => SCHON bei 100dB? Und das zu Hause? Bist Du irre? ^^   Also, wer so eine Power wirklich braucht, bei dem ist das vlt. was anderes. Mein Sub hat nur 70W, und da ist der Bass in meinem 22m²-Wohnzimmer schon fast zu "bretternd" laut, wenn ich den nur auf 70% aufdrehe und Filme/Musik in einer Lautstärke laufen hab, bei der man das Rascheln der Chipstüte (in der Hand eines 2m entfernt sitzenden Kumpels) noch hören kann 


aber nochmal: es ging mir nur um die Anschlüsse!!!!!!!!1111einseinseinselfelfelf


----------



## optikboom (17. Januar 2012)

Ja klar, ist das viel, aber hast du bei 21 Hz schon mal 100 dB gehört? Also ich fands ein bissl leise. Im Grunde hast du recht, aber es gibt ja so Leute, die ein 40-50 qm Zimmer haben, dies als Kino benutzen, und die auch Ordentlich was höhren wollen (wer´s kann....hat Glück).


----------



## Kridoff (17. Januar 2012)

Ich denke, dass jeder Sub, solange er einen Line in verfügt, gut benutzt werden kann, auch wenn er direkt an die soundkarte angeschlossen wird. Und ich denke, dass mein Kumpel spätestens, wenn er auf ein Heimkino umrüsten will sich einen 5.1 Receiver kauft, der dann einen Sub-Anschluss haben wird. Und bis dahin wird es der soundkartenanschluss schon tun (hat er auf der Party ja auch). Zudem kann man den SUb ja auch parallel zu den Speakern am Stereo-Verstärker anschließen, wodurch der Verstärker natürlich leider mehr belastet wird. Aber das wäre eher die letztere Methode.

So, von Sub´s im Recordingbereich halte ich, wenn es um möglichst tiefen Bass geht und zudem ein hoher Pegel erreicht wird eher nicht so viel. Und eine 8 Zoll Membran ist da nicht so zu empfehlen. Am besten sollte mindestens ein Bass eines Concept E200 erreicht werden, lieber mehr.
Und bei einer guten home-Hardstyle-Party kann man eine Tüte nicht mehr knistern hören, und mit dem Reden wird es auch eher schwer, da ist Ohrnähe schon Pflicht.
Das, was durch den Sub erreicht werden soll ist eine Pegel-Steigerung im Bassbereich, denn die Heco Victa 700 bringen ziemlich viel Pegel, bis dir die Ohren weh tun. Der Hochtöner spielt locker-flöckig weiter, nur am Bassbereich fehlt es irgendwann. Mir wäre es lieber, wenn man die Heco´s eher etwas drosseln kann und dafür ein fetter-spürbarer Bass hinzukommt. Natürlich spreche ich grad für meinen Kumpel, der sich den holen will.

Ja, der Klipsch soll gut Pegel bringen und für seinen Preis ziemlich wertig sein. Die frage ist, ob man noch 50 Euro runter gehen kann, ohne große verluste. Eben z.b. mit dem Magnat Quantum 530A. Und da sollte man sich nicht zu sehr auf die Watt angaben verlassen und die vergleichen, weil die beim Klipsch eh ziemlich übertrieben sind.

Sonst wär auch noch ein Teufel-Sonderangebot gut, nur da sind grad nach Weihnachten wieder alle weg. Und nein, ich spreche nicht von diesen SUb´s aus den 5.1 Set´s, sondern ich meine deren Hifi-Sub´s, und die sind durchaus für elektronische Musik gut zu gebrauchen.

Edit: Wie kann man den Namen des Themas ändern, weil jetzt geht´s ja  eher um sub-suche für 250-300 Euro. Kann nur ein Moderator, oder?


----------



## optikboom (17. Januar 2012)

Also das mit dem parallel schalten am Verstärker, würde ich lieber sein lassen, ich weiß ja nicht, ob die LS 4 Ohm haben, wenn ja kann es sein (weiß gerade nicht obs parallel oder reihenschaltung wäre), das dir dein Verstärker abraucht, weil der unter 3,2 ohm nichts verträgt (die DIN Norm sagt, das bei 4 Ohm 20% abweichung nach unten und oben sein darf, was bei 6 und 8 ohm und so weiter auch der fall ist)

Aber noch mals wegen dem Sub, hast du oder dein Kumpel nen nicht benutzten Verstärker? Wenn ja, könnte ich dir einen aus Hobby Hifi oder so zusammen bauen.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Januar 2012)

DeinNachbar schrieb:


> Ja klar, ist das viel, aber hast du bei 21 Hz schon mal 100 dB gehört? Also ich fands ein bissl leise. Im Grunde hast du recht, aber es gibt ja so Leute, die ein 40-50 qm Zimmer haben, dies als Kino benutzen, und die auch Ordentlich was höhren wollen (wer´s kann....hat Glück).




Wahre 20Hz kann man doch eh kaum wahrnehmen, und dass ein Sub auf angeblich zB 20Hz runterkommt, ist ohnhin meist nur ein Theoriewert für absolute Extremfälle, die man in der Praxis gar nicht anwenden kann. Wenn Du Töne im Film hast, die wirklich auch 20Hz haben und die DIE dann mit 100dB abspielen würdest, würden dir die anderen Frequenzen über 25-30Hz  das Trommelfell (übertrieben gesagt) zerreissen  


Klar: wer wirklich große Zimmer hat, braucht mehr Power. Aber MEIN Nachbar  würde mir den Hals umdrehen, wenn ich einen Sub mit über 100W wirklich "richtig" nutzen würde - in einer Großstadt hat man halt viele tolle Dinge, die das Land nicht bietet, aber in Sachen "RICHTIG laut sein" ist man natürlich arg eingeschränkt, da man schon sehr reich sein muss, wenn man ein Einfamilienhaus haben will. Ich hatte mal eine Geburtstagsfeier, bei der ich mit meinen Regalboxen (also nix Sub, nicht mal Bass am Verstärker aufgedreht) um 3h so laut hörte, dass man die Musik im Nebenzimmer noch "gut hören" konnte, ich sag mal so, als sei in dem Zimmer ein Fernseher auf Zimmerlautstärke. Da klopfte es an meine Scheibe (1.Stock), und ein Nachbar aus dem Nebenhaus (!) stand im Schlafanzug auf einer Mülltonne und bat darum, die Musik etwas leiser zu stellen... der wusste halt nicht, wie ich heiße (in meiner Straße sind lauter Wohnhäuser mit je mind 8 Wohnungen, da kennt nicht jeder jeden), daher konnte der nicht klingeln.


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (17. Januar 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wahre 20Hz kann man doch eh kaum wahrnehmen, und dass ein Sub auf angeblich zB 20Hz runterkommt, ist ohnhin meist nur ein Theoriewert für absolute Extremfälle, die man in der Praxis gar nicht anwenden kann. Wenn Du Töne im Film hast, die wirklich auch 20Hz haben und die DIE dann mit 100dB abspielen würdest, würden dir die anderen Frequenzen über 25-30Hz  das Trommelfell (übertrieben gesagt) zerreissen



falsch, mit einem Sub der die 20 Hz linear wiedergeben kann würde er dir da gar nix zerreißen  
außerdem gibt es genug Subs die bis 20 Hz spielen wenn man sie kennt


----------



## Kridoff (17. Januar 2012)

> Aber noch mals wegen dem Sub, hast du oder dein Kumpel nen nicht  benutzten Verstärker? Wenn ja, könnte ich dir einen aus Hobby Hifi oder  so zusammen bauen.



Also ich hatte vor kurzem einen halb defekten Technics 2 mal 40 Watt Verstärker, der jetzt aber schon Verkauft wurde. Die Eltern meines Kumpels haben glaub nur nen ziemlich alten rumstehen, an dem mal Magnat Sonobull Regallautsprecher angeschlossen waren.
Du willst ne Sub-Endstufe aus den Überresten eines Stereo-Verstärkers bauen? Lol, hab ich ja noch nie gehört, das sowas geht.

Naja, abe einfacher und schneller wär´s halt, gleich einen Hifi-SUb zu holen, und 250-300 Euro sind ja auch nicht das wirklich große Geld. Aber so wie´s aussieht habt ihr von denen drei Sub´s noch keinen gehört.
Ich kann mir meine SUb-Empfehlungen zum Großteil auch nur aus Sachen zusammenbauen, die ich halt im forum oder so gehört hab.
Hab zuhause zwei Magnat Quantum 603 stehen und die sind ziemlich wertig und auch etwas basslastig (wenn man es will) und bis jetzt hab ich von der Quantum Reihe nur gutes gehört.


----------



## optikboom (17. Januar 2012)

@ Herbboy, wieBl4cKr4iN schon sagt, gibt es wirklich viele Subs die bis 20 Hz können.

@Kridoff, nein ich möchte aus dem Verstärker keine seperate Endstufe bauen. Ich würd nur ein Sub bauen, der an den Verstärker angschlossen wird.


----------



## Kridoff (17. Januar 2012)

> nein ich möchte aus dem Verstärker keine seperate Endstufe bauen. Ich  würd nur ein Sub bauen, der an den Verstärker angschlossen wird.



Aber dann fehlen solche sachen wie ein Grenzfrequenzregler, und ob ein normaler stereo-verstärker gerne bass-impulse für einen subwoofer verstärkt, das bezweifle ich etwas. Bei Regal- oder Standboxen ist nie die Impulsleistung gefordert, wie bei nem Sub. Und zudem wird selber Bauen auch nicht billiger, wenn man es nicht selber baut sondern bauen lässt (und die Qualität ist nunmal auch nicht so perfekt, also optisch).
Ich denke man fährt, grad durch die Garantie, auf ner sichereren Schiene, wenn man nen fertigen Hifi-Sub kauft.
Aber trotzdem danke  .

Sonst niemand mit fertig-Sub´s zwischen 250 und 300 Euro Erfahrungen gemacht?

sonst schonmal danke für alles


----------



## Jagiełło (17. Januar 2012)

Habe selbst Victas (500er), allerdings ohne Sub. Hat der Verstärker nen "Subwoofer pre-out"? Falls ja, kommt der Sub da dran, dass ist soweit auch die "sauberste" Lösung


----------



## optikboom (17. Januar 2012)

Also, ein Hifi Verstärker arbeitet nach dem gleichen Prinzip wie eine Subendstufe, da ist alles gleich.
Und wegen dem Grenzfrequenzregler, schau mal hier:
www.reckhorn.com - S-1 aktive Subwoofer + Satellitenweiche


Und wegen Selbstbau, das war eine Option, die ich nur mal ansprechen wollte.
Meistens machen die Baumärkte, wenn du da Holz holst, passgenaue Zuschnitte, und wegen der Optik, wozu gibts Spraydosen (wenn schon professionelle, die sind aber auch nicht teuer).
Der ganz große Vorteil aber an Selbstbau ist aber, wenn du einen kleinen Sub willst, kannste dir einen kleinen Sub bauen. Möchtest du aber einen großen Sub haben, kannst du auch einen großen bauen. Und es gibt auch kleine Subs die ordentlich Tiefgang haben.

Habe hier ein paar Bausätze aus Hobby Hifi, mit einem Treiber, der Sub würde auch nicht teuer werden.
Ich werds hier gleich mal Reinposten, mache mich aber fertig fürs Bett (ist bequemer im Bett zu liegen, und zu surfen  )





Tätärä, da bin ich wieder.

Also, weas einen Selbstbau-Sub angeht, habe ich in Hobby Hifi schon lange ein besonderes Chassis im Auge, womit ich gerne selber einen Sub bauen wollte.

Es geht um den Tang Band W8Q-1071:

http://www.hobbyhifiladen.de/Lautsp...oener/Tang-Band-W8Q-1071-Tieftoener::494.html

Nach Hobby Hifi, wäre er in einem Bassreflex Gehäuse gut aufgehoben, was mit 70 Litern nicht allzu groß wäre.
Die Daten für das Bassreflexrohr und den Frequenzgang sind auch dabei, nur habe ich keinen Scanner hier.

Er würde bis 29 Hz runtergehen, was nach der Formel 20log(a*f²*Vd)  einen Schalldruckpegel von 108,96 dB ergibt!

Wie gesagt, der Treiber kostet um die 100 Euro, das BR ungefähr 20 Euro (meine Ich), das Holz je nachdem ob Du Spanplatte oder MDF haben willst. Und die Sachen (Anschlussterminal, Dämmstoffe und so) werden um die 40 Euro liegen.

ALso nehmen wir an 100+40+90 (wegen der Sub-Weiche)+50 fürs Holz ergibt 280 Euro.


----------



## Kridoff (18. Januar 2012)

zu dem Tang Band Sub:
Die membranfläche dieses Treibers liegt unter der eines 10 zoll (25cm) Chassis, was schonmal nicht wirklich viel ist. Zudem kann der Sub das durch eine Maximalauslenkung von 12mm nicht ausgleichen. Somit denke ich, dass es für das gleiche Geld weitaus besseres gibt (meine Einschätzung).

Tja, ich denke solange man den Sub nicht auch wirklich selbst baut, macht man nix gut damit (Preisunterschied zu fertig-Sub´s). Und es fehlt die Zeit (Abi steht bei mir und meinem Kumpel in 10 einhalb Wochen an) und das Handwerkliche geschick.
Mein Kumpel hat zwar schon mehrmals nach dem Preis gefragt und er ist selbstbausubs nicht wirklich abgeneigt, aber wenn er wirklich will, dass du ihm einen baust, dann muss ich ihn noch überzeugen, dass er sich hier im Foum anmelden soll^^.
Im Forum wird ja immer gerne dieser empfohlen:
Strassacker: Lautsprecher - Boxen - Selbstbau
(ist aber, so wie ich sehe ohne Gehäuse, aber mit kommt man ja wahrscheinlich auch so auf 300 Euro, oder weniger?)


----------



## optikboom (18. Januar 2012)

Kridoff schrieb:


> zu dem Tang Band Sub:
> Die membranfläche dieses Treibers liegt unter der eines 10 zoll (25cm) Chassis, was schonmal nicht wirklich viel ist.


 
Doch die 376 cm² sind gleichbeteudent wie ein 25 cm Chassis, aber abweichungen gibts immer. Das besondere an dem Chassis ist halt, das es oval und nicht rund.
Und wegen dem Selbstbau, ist kein Problem, das Holz kann ich auf der Schule machen lassen (also schneiden lassen), die haben eine CNC-Fräsmaschine, und zusammenbau würd ich übernehmen.


----------



## Kridoff (18. Januar 2012)

aus deinem Link entnommen: "Der* W8Q-1071* punktet mit einer großzügig hinterlüfteten, doppelte Zentrierspinne und 333 cm² Membranfläche."
Also weniger als ein 10 Zoll Chassis.
Mal ne Frage, wieso kommt man mit der normalen Kreisflächenberechnung nicht auf die Fläche eines Chassis (die Herstellerangaben der Membranfläche weichen nähmlich ziemlich ab). Oder wird die Sicke nicht mit berechnet (die zählt aber theoretisch auch zur Membranfläche)?
Ich denke ein normales rundes 12 zoll chassis tut es auch (oder eben noch besser) und ist zudem billiger.


----------



## optikboom (18. Januar 2012)

Ja klar, ist das Mivoc am 124 preiswerter. War auch nur ein Beispiel. Und wegen der Membranfläche, Hobby Hifi sagt, das es 376 cm² sind.
Die Membranfläche wird so berechnet: Von der Mitte der Sicke, bis zur anderen Seite auch zur Mitte der Sicke.


----------



## Kridoff (18. Januar 2012)

So, hab das mit meinem Kumpel nochmal besprochen und ein selbst gebauter Sub (oder auch von jemand anderem privat gebaut) kommt erstmal nicht in Frage. Aber dennoch Danke für dein Angebot DeinNachbar  !

Falls noch jemand seine Erfahrungen mit fertig-aktiv-Subwoofern um die 200-300 Euro loswerden will, dann bitte.
Gerade die Frage, wie man den Magnat Quantum 530A einschätzen kann wäre interessant, wer der jetzt der Favorit ist.

Hat jemand aus diesem Hifi-Forum einen Magnat Quantum Sub zuhause stehen. Wenn ja, dann wäre es sehr erfreulich, wenn er seine Erfahrungen damit mit mir teilt.

Fall sich niemand findet, dann kann der Thread auch geclosed werden. (ps. der Name des Threads ist nicht mehr passend)


(Edit: Und nochmal für alle, die nach dem Verstärker fragen: es ist ein Stereo-Verstärker ohne Subwoofer Ausgang. Deswegen die Idee, den Sub direkt an die Soundkarte anzuschließen.)


----------



## Namaker (19. Januar 2012)

Kridoff schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne Frage, wieso kommt man mit der normalen Kreisflächenberechnung nicht auf die Fläche eines Chassis (die Herstellerangaben der Membranfläche weichen nähmlich ziemlich ab).


Es ist ja kein richtiger Kreis, sondern etwas kegelförmig, daher der höhere Flächeninhalt.


----------



## Kridoff (19. Januar 2012)

> Es ist ja kein richtiger Kreis, sondern etwas kegelförmig, daher der höhere Flächeninhalt.


Ein Chassis hat aber einen niedrigeren Flächeninhalt, als ich durch meine Berechnungen herausbekomme.
Die Formel für die Kreisfläche ist ja r² * pi, und wenn man einen Sub hat mir 10 Zoll, also 25 cm Durchmesser, dann ist der Radius 12,5 cm.
12,5 ² * pi = 490,78 cm²

Und wenn ich jetzt z.b. auf dieser seite hier ein 25cm Chassis angucke, dann steht da 346 cm², und dann frage ich mich, woher dieser Unterschied von mehr als 100 cm² kommen kann.
Strassacker: Lautsprecher - Boxen - Selbstbau

Und noch heftiger wird es bei 12 Zoll / 30cm:
15 ² * pi = 706,85 cm²
Und die Seite sagt 507cm² , wodurch der Unterschied schon bei ca. 200 cm² liegt.

Bin ich einfach zu doof, ist die Formel falsch oder stimmt da etwas bei der Berechnung nicht?


----------



## optikboom (19. Januar 2012)

Nee, wie gesagt, du musst von der Mitte der Sicke, zur anderen Seite, und auch da dir Mitte der Sicke verrechnen. Also sind das nicht ganz 25 cm sondern nur 22 oder 23 cm


----------

